

Ask HN: What data science blogs do you follow? - sk2code


======
YoAdrian
Someone created [http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/) as an HN
clone for Data Science.

------
kurren
My daily fix:

Run by biostatisticians Jeff Leek, Roger Peng, and Rafa Irizarry, Simply
Statistics ([http://simplystatistics.org/](http://simplystatistics.org/)) it's
more than stats - and it's a must read.

R-bloggers ([http://www.r-bloggers.com/](http://www.r-bloggers.com/)) is the
hub for everything R.

------
chewxy
I've recently started following datasciencelab.wordpress.com as well as your
standard R-bloggers and the like

------
ericcumbee
Any good Podcasts?

